

Review my startup: circcle.com - CirccleBeta

Circcle.com is dedicated to news videos. We just launched the new UI last night, and would love to have your comments and feedback. Thanks for the help.
======
sfrechtling
I really like the "Stories" tab - because it groups everything into quite
discrete topics. Is this going to be extended to the broader categories? Eg.
Within Technology each video is grouped based on their topic, for example
"Google".

------
shadowrunner
It doesn't load on my Windows Phone 8, just so you know.

